# Alle 30-50 Sekunden Ein Standbild Von 1-2 Sekunden



## Balco (9. September 2006)

Hiho,
seit nunmehr 3 Tagen habe ich auf PVP-Schlachtfeldern oder in Instanzen (Zul Gurub etc.) immer wieder (alle 30-50 Sek.) Standbilder von 1-2 Sekunden.

Hab ich nur alleine diese Probleme oder sind auch noch andere davon betroffen?
Warum treten die "Standbilder" nur auf PVP-Schlachtfelder oder in Instanzen auf?

Noch zur Info,
innerhalb der o.g. 3 Tage wurde ein neues Mainboard und eine neue Grafikkarte installiert, aber die "Standbilder" bestehen noch weiterhin.

Hoffe auf schnellstmögliche Hilfe.

Balco
Dun Morogh


----------



## Roran (9. September 2006)

Balco schrieb:


> Hiho,
> seit nunmehr 3 Tagen habe ich auf PVP-Schlachtfeldern oder in Instanzen (Zul Gurub etc.) immer wieder (alle 30-50 Sek.) Standbilder von 1-2 Sekunden.
> 
> Hab ich nur alleine diese Probleme oder sind auch noch andere davon betroffen?
> ...


Das liegt an BLIZZARD mal wieder
Blizzard hat noch nie ne saubere I-Net Verbindung machen können in seinen Spielen, sihe Diablo2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist nicht der einzige der dieses Problem hat, das haben Hunderte oder Tausende von WoW Spieler.


----------



## Dormelosch (11. September 2006)

Blizzard hat festgestellt, dass ihre Bosse in Naxx schon alle fallen wie die Fliegen. Um den Spielern das ganze noch bis BC etwas zu erschweren haben sie diesen Schwierigkeitsgrad eingebaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Habe ebenfalls die 1-2 Sekundenlags in allen Instanzen!


----------



## David (16. Oktober 2006)

Habt ihr auch hohe Latenzen? Die letzten 3 Wochen stieg bei mir regelmäßig ab 15 Uhr nachmittags der Ping auf 500-1000ms an und senkte sich ab 23 Uhr wieder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prevention (17. Oktober 2006)

Hab auch extrem hohe Latenzen bis zu 2100 aber das bringt mich zu einer anderen Frage!
Kann man WoW eigentlich auch Problemlos mit ner ISDN verbindung spielen?
Hab nämlich solche aber nur son hohen Ping...
...das ist doch scheiße ist das wirklich nen Problem der Verbindung oder der Einstellung?
Danke MFG


----------



## Roran (18. Oktober 2006)

Problemlos nicht,
aber es geht.


----------



## Bl1nd (18. Oktober 2006)

Balco schrieb:


> Hiho,
> seit nunmehr 3 Tagen habe ich auf PVP-Schlachtfeldern oder in Instanzen (Zul Gurub etc.) immer wieder (alle 30-50 Sek.) Standbilder von 1-2 Sekunden.
> 
> Hab ich nur alleine diese Probleme oder sind auch noch andere davon betroffen?
> ...



Könnte auch am Grafikkartentreiber liegen, hatte das selbe Problem früher bei anderen Spielen, nachdem ich dann einen älteren Treiber installierte, klappte es wieder wie geschmiert.

Nur waren das keine Blizzard Games, kann gut sein, dass es wirklich an der Latenz bzw. den Servern liegt, Latenzen habe ich auch vermehrt höhere, gegen früher jedenfalls.


----------

